

Conway's Game Of Life in one line of APL - aaronharnly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9xAKttWgP4&feature=youtube_gdata_player

======
SpikeDad
And if you're interested in running it yourself, give this a try.

<http://ibm1130.org/sim/downloads>

The IBM 1130 system emulator with APL/1130. A Windows executable that provides
for IBM System 1130 emulation via Hyperterminal and a custom APL font
included.

It should run the GOL APL code nicely.

------
willvarfar
This gets posted every few months, but it has great replay value :)

